

Other designs are possible: Sales of Apple's iPhone should be banned - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/12/other-designs-are-possible/

======
pohl
This article sure does cherry-pick a misleading image for the Prada. Here's
another view:

[http://dailymobile.se/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/lg-
prada2-0...](http://dailymobile.se/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/lg-
prada2-04.jpg)

~~~
reemrevnivek
The KE850 original Prada (not the KF900 in your image) has long been compared
with the iPhone.

[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&u=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmacworld.idg.se%2F2.1038%2F1.92144)

[http://www.roughlydrafted.com/RD/RDM.Tech.Q1.07/72B08E9A-D46...](http://www.roughlydrafted.com/RD/RDM.Tech.Q1.07/72B08E9A-D467-45EA-B214-28D3A340C3E5.html)

[http://www.mobilemag.com/2007/01/18/lg-ke850-touchscreen-
pho...](http://www.mobilemag.com/2007/01/18/lg-ke850-touchscreen-phone-
separated-at-birth-from-iphone/)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LG_Prada_(KE850)#iPhone_controv...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LG_Prada_\(KE850\)#iPhone_controversy)

~~~
ugh
LG didn’t sue and they are also not selling the phone anymore. It’s
irrelevant.

I’m disgusted by what Apple is doing but this is not an argument.

